# How soon can I drill wedge anchors into 18" deep x 10" diameter (sonotube) footer?



## Tucsonmetal (Mar 1, 2015)

*How soon can I drill wedge anchors into 18" deep x 10" diameter (sonotube) footer?*

I can't find information on Sakrete's website on how soon I can drill holes for 3 3/4" wedge anchors? I am bolting 4"x4"x1/4" steel plates to the footers and welding a 2" square tubing 1/8" thick column. Temperature has been 55 degrees Fahrenheit night and 77 degrees Fahrenheit day. Sakrete fast setting concrete "exceeds 5000 PSI" (homedepot website).

http://www.homedepot.com/p/SAKRETE-50-lb-Fast-Set-Concrete-65305535/100350261#specifications

My schedule will allow me to let them cure for 8 days. Is that too soon to set anchors and weld the structure together?

attached is a diagram of the structure design.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The correct answer is 28 days for concrete to cure

After 8 days I say that's fine for setting the column. However, after 28 days check the anchors and re-tighten as needed.

We will start loading and fastening after 3 days, concrete usually reaches greater then 70% design strength by that time


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Contact the fastener supplier.
They would be the most proficient in providing the answer you seek.
Surprised that information wasn't provided at vendor along with torque specs?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

It might be better to forgo the wedge anchors and install AB into the wet concrete.

Difficult to get the pattern exactly right of course but not impossible.

Andy.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> It might be better to forgo the wedge anchors and install AB into the wet concrete.
> 
> Difficult to get the pattern exactly right of course but not impossible.
> 
> Andy.



This is what i do. Its worth it.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Even fully cured you are likely to crack your pier when tightening the wedge anchor bolts, I just epoxy some 3/4" All thread, after epoxy sets, keep the piers damp, warm and covered

I'd look long and hard at 1/2" Stainless steel wedge anchor bolts.

Whatever used, try to stagger the installed depth of wedges....

why would 500 lbs of crete need 24,000 lbs of fastener? 48 Gee earthquake load?


----------



## Tucsonmetal (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks fourthgeneration. How deep should I set the all threads in epoxy? Would you recommend a certain order of fastening ( pier, nut, post plate, nut or pier, post plate, nut). Also, should I use locking washers as well? Thanks for the consideration to my questions.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

As someone has said the concrete should achieve 70% strength in 72 hours .Fully cured in 28 days.I don't care for wedge anchors.I prefer to drill te holes and use something like Parabond to secure the anchors.Used to build high rise condos in FL and these are tried and true for many years.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Poured in place anchor rods/bolts are simplest but require the highest level of execution skills to place within a eighth of an inch horizontally.

Having the iron manufacturer produce extra baseplates for anchor bolt jigs while the concrete cures is a possibility...

Use the smallest size fastener that work and the longest one that fit in with surplus threads for height errors.

The smaller and tighter the void for the Epoxy, the less of the 20$ a tube epoxy you'll use...

Learn how to pour in place your anchors, you'll be stronger and cheaper and faster then the retro-drillers & gluers.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Poured in place anchor rods/bolts are simplest but require the highest level of execution skills to place within a eighth of an inch horizontally.
> 
> Having the iron manufacturer produce extra baseplates for anchor bolt jigs while the concrete cures is a possibility...
> 
> ...


 This is true and the way to go but no matter how hard you try some of them are going be a bit out and need to be fixed .I was just offering a way to do this.


----------

